# Anybody have an '07 Murano with VDC?



## moctodmurano (Aug 2, 2017)

If you have an 07 with VDC, can you show me what to look for to see if I have it? I'm kinda certain I don't have it, but I would like confirmation. There should be an off switch, right? I don't see one, which is why I'm thinking I don't have it. Don't know if this matters, but in the instrument panels where all the indicators light up, if you look very carefully, you can make out that there is a "VDC OFF" indicator. It's completely grayed out and basically invisible. I'm not sure if I've ever seen it lit up. Even though it's grayed out, should it be there? Does that mean I have it? Or, is that just imprinted in all clusters, and it doesn't necessarily mean I have it?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan...and most other manufacturers...usually have all of the warning lamps in the cluster and just leave the bulb out for systems not used in the vehicle. If you have VDC and it's working, the VDC warning lamp should illuminate in the "bulb check" mode, which is when you turn the key to "on" and the lights illuminate in the cluster. After reading the Nissan press release for the 2007 Murano (linked below), it sounds like the VDC system was only available on 2007 Muranos with the Touring Package, which also had the DVD Navigation system:

2007 Nissan Murano Press Kit - Press Kit - Nissan Online Newsroom


----------

